# Taxpayers paying to defend EMT accused of hitting on patient



## ffemt8978 (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/EMT-Misconduct-What-a-Waste-230726141.html



> When she called 911, firefighter/EMTs from South King Fire and Rescue found her laying on the bathroom floor.
> 
> "They came in and I was just in little boy shorts and a sports bra and I kind of had a towel thrown over me," Lindsay said.
> 
> ...


----------



## zmedic (Nov 8, 2013)

Clearly over the line to contact a patient via facebook and ask for a number. But also a good reminder to everyone that some of those verbal tics/mannerisms can get you in trouble. Generally I would advocate not calling patients "honey, sweetheart, babe, etc."  Had a co-worker who used to call patients  "darling" and it drove me crazy. I know there are some areas of the country where it is more common but best to try to remove it from your professional vocabulary.


----------



## CFal (Nov 8, 2013)

I've had patients friend request me on facebook.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 10, 2013)

yes, he was wrong, yes, he probably should have been suspended for longer than a day, if it's a one time thing, where is the issue? 

she didn't file the complaint.  the department handled the issue, and i'm guessing it hasn't happened again.  again, where is the issue?

Someone screws up, the complaintant doesn't file a complaint about it, the department handles it.... it should be a non-issue.

move on to more important things.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 10, 2013)

Should have fired him on the spot  for conduct unbecoming, then forward it to the state for review of his conduct


----------



## Hunter (Nov 10, 2013)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Should have fired him on the spot  for conduct unbecoming, then forward it to the state for review of his conduct



Quoted for truth.

There's a huge difference between a patient finding you and you going out to find a patient using their personal information...


----------



## MMiz (Nov 10, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> yes, he was wrong, yes, he probably should have been suspended for longer than a day, if it's a one time thing, where is the issue?
> 
> she didn't file the complaint.  the department handled the issue, and i'm guessing it hasn't happened again.  again, where is the issue?
> 
> ...


Reading the article, it doesn't seem like this is the first incident with this medic.  He has four disciplinary incidents, more than any other employee.

I would have... oh wait, it's the chief's son.  Time to fill out another incident report.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 10, 2013)

And oh wait it's a fire union that hides crap like this and protects the bottom feeders


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2013)

Shakes head... Moves onto other threads.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 10, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Reading the article, it doesn't seem like this is the first incident with this medic.  He has four disciplinary incidents, more than any other employee.


I missed that sentance .... time for him to go


----------



## AEMTstudent (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't understand crap like this.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 4, 2013)

From the Article:

"Progressive discipline is supposed to correct, not punish, and if they finally get the message after three or four times and they still become a good employee, who cares if they have four?" Quinn said.

Obviously progressive discipline has not worked for this employee. especially if these are for the same infraction, Its time to let the problem employee go.

As far as I'm concerned he dropped the ball, and crossed the line. I have had patients find me on facebook as my name is on my ID badge. however I have never used a patients information to locate them on facebook. Or used their personal information to contact them via cell phone or what not. I have a few people who were patients that found me on facebook and offered to keep in touch. But in most cases like this womans she was clearly embarrassed by the situation and was hoping that it was over after the incident. The EMT did take the patients personal information to obtain personal gain. Thusforth he needs either a suspension of his liscense or permanent ban.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2013)

No none needs to be "fired on the spot" unless they are under arrest and confess. 

*Putting the entire report aside for a second*, imagine if you were a responder and a complaint like this hit you when you didn't know what was going on. Maybe even had a response or two from the plaintiff before she or he decided this was as wrong as their first impression told them, then blammo. Yeah you deserve a hearing and until the outcome is decided, paid and given full benefits. If healthy, work could be found, such as inventory, cleaning etc to earn the money. If guilty, the employer could sue to recover the pay.

There is a reason for hearings and they need to be impartial, not putting Armorall on the slide when a company or department summarily fires you as step one in an effort to avoid a lawsuit…whether or not you were wrong, or wronged. (My former employer used to do that as a matter of course, firing on the spot…they lost some really good lawsuits to the fired employees that way!).


----------



## MedicRobNL (Dec 5, 2013)

Those defending this individual should take another look at their own morals and professionalism. 

He took advantage of a patient in a time of extreme vulnerability. He used personal information to track her down to pursue a personal (perhaps romantic) relationship with her. It's completely inappropriate and wrong.

Many times PT will thank, hug, kiss, offer "anything" to repay, etc the individual(s) who they feel has helped save their lives. It's our responsibility to be professional, comfort them on a PROFESSIONAL level and move on.

It's a job, it's not speed dating.

Rob


----------

